# DT's



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have so DTs that has a best of date on it of a month ago. It has always been refrigerated is it still safe to use? I does have a stronger smell then it did when I bought it. I have used it twice small dose. I didn't put the 2 together till now but I lost my carpet anemony and my large orange sponge is desinagrating as I type. 

I don't know if the two a linked or not.

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

If it still has a sweat smell to it its still good. If its smelling like eggs throw it away.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks 

I don't think it ever smelled sweet. Always smelled like a_s to me.

Roger


----------

